# All the way from Manila, Philippines



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

Presenting UKC PR Goblin Piledriver CJ

WON BIS 7/19/2009
[/size][/size][/color]









pedigree 









pics as of 12/18/09














































what do you guys think? is he good looking or what?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics..welcome to the forum. Glad to have ya


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Hes beautiful.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Isn't dog fighting still legal there? I half expected to see a nice looking game dog... lol


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

It was never legalized sir, and it should never be legalized... CJ is no gamebred dog.. he is 75% RE and 12.5% Grey, 12.5% Nevada.. He is a show dog sir..

Thanks for the compliments..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a maam.  And sure he is no game dog.. but a very nice looking dog none the less.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

WELCOME WELCOME


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

reppin PI thats whats up.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

beautiful dog


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow those are some nice dogs in the blood lines


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I am a maam.  And sure he is no game dog.. but a very nice looking dog none the less.


ohh.. sorri bout the wrong salutation maam... but thanks for the compliments.


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

thaim said:


> wow those are some nice dogs in the blood lines


Thanks sir... The sire and dam were shipped from the mainland US to the Philippines, but they were bred here.


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> beautiful dog


Thanks sir!


----------

